# Angebliche Premiummitgliedschaft bei CapsandSocks für 162,99€



## Frank109 (19 Mai 2012)

Habe eine Mail erhalten mit zip Anhang in der ich angeblich eine Mitgliedschaft gekauft habe.
Habe aber keinerlei Verträge getätigt!


----------



## Hippo (19 Mai 2012)

Mugu-Scheiß
Wegschmeißen
Hier weiterlesen >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nities-angeblich-email-upgrade-zu-319€.38635/

Und hier


----------

